# dash removal



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

for those of you who have removed the carbon fiber looking dash piece, is it fairly simple?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Sub'd to see if anyone has good tips on this. I was planning on it pretty soon.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

I have attempted to get the dash off, but have not been successful, and have kind of given up (for now). What I managed to figure out:

1 - remove the brushed aluminium trim rings on the two round air vents. Just use a body panel tool, they pop off with a little effort.
2 - remove the black trim ring around the radio.
3 - remove the centre air vents. Again, just body panel pry bars should work here.
4 - this exposes some torx screws holding the panel to the rest of the dash. remove them. Look carefully to see that you're removing the right screws (and not the ones that hold the radio in).
5 - remove the headlight switch. push in on it, and turn (right I believe?) then it will slide out. Disconnect the harness. There's another torx screw in here that seems to hold part of the panel to the rest of the dash.

That's as far as I've gotten. Going around the edge with body panel tool, I've gotten it to pop out in a few places, but feels like there's still some screws holding it in somewhere, and I haven't managed to get anything all the way off yet.

HTH. If you get any further, I'd love to know. Still wanting to wrap my dash.... I've got a bunch of white vinyl standing by...

GTarr


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Didn't someone wrap their dash with a sick vinyl? I'm assuming it was taken apart for that.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VWNDAHS said:


> Didn't someone wrap their dash with a sick vinyl? I'm assuming it was taken apart for that.


Yea I think thats on the what did you do to your beetle today thread

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Yeah, I think it was Wes / jwcardy. I hope he chimes in here.

GTarr


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GTarr said:


> Yeah, I think it was Wes / jwcardy. I hope he chimes in here.
> 
> GTarr


I'm sure he will

Posted by ...


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

sorry guys i have been out of town for work and havent been online. 

ok the first few mentioned instructions are spot on. remember when you open both doors there is one torx bit on the side of the dash behind the cover panel, that needs to be removed. the door has to be opened for you to see and remove the cover panel. there are also 2 torx screws at 10 and 2 above the cluster. to see them you will have to remove the silver trim piece on the cluster. ok for the top glove box. open it up. it doesnt look like it but the whole inside of the top glove box is just an insert and pulls right out. i think it exposes 4 screws? after you remove them the rest of the dash is ready to remove. is just snapped in in the rest of the places. 

if anyone has any other trouble text me at 308-650-1064 i dont get online that much because im working 12-14hrs a day 7 days a week while im here in Houston. 

-Wes


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

You're awesome wes, thanks!

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Big thumbs-up and props to Wes for this help. How do we get stuff like this added to the FAQ / DIY? I think this and DRLs (which come up regularly) belong in there.

GTarr


----------

